# Monitorkabel austauschen?



## Sniff (17. November 2001)

Mein Bildschirm ist in letzter Zeit öfters so komisch rosa.
Das ist schon beim booten so , deshalb hab ich ein Virus mal ausgeschlossen.
Jetzt wurde mir gesagt das das am Bildschirmkabel liegt aber wie zum ****** kann man das den austauschen?


----------



## Regis (19. November 2001)

brings zum händerl...hoffe für dich, es gibt noch garantie...


----------

